# Varmint hunting



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got me a new 17 cal. rilfe and cant wait to brake it in on something. I was just wondering if anyone on here has shot a coyote with a 17 cal. rilfe and how well it works


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

i own a .17 cal savage rifle and they are VERY harmful to coyotes; if you get enough practice in and can take LONG shots... you should be able to put em' down on every shot, of course it will have to be a head shot because a body shot leads, most of the time, to a wounded coyote that you cant find. the best calibers i have found to use for coyotes are the ruger .204, .222, .223, .243, and the best being a .22-250--very long shots


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I shoot a .17 rim and I think it is not enough for coyotes. I use it on squirel, and ground hogs. Although sometime you can kill a yote with .17 rim, the bullets are not designed for "mid sized" game. If you are talking about a .17 Rem centerfire, then OK. As far as yote population control (I am ont interested in fur), I use my deer gun, 7MM or 12 ga. Although severly overguned, it is great practice for gun season.

Just my .02.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with kmb411. The HMR is a long range squirrel rifle. Very little difference between it and the .22 mag. It WILL kill a coyote, but not reliably at any great distance. If you keep shots under 50 yards, it will likely get the job done, but don't be too surprised if you get some runners.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Make that 3 that say that a 17HMR shouldnt be used for yotes and definately not the HM2, granted if every shot was a head shot and you could keep your shots within maybe 75yds max, I havent had the privelage to hunt yotes much but its my understanding that they are very very clevor guys and that most of the time they dont get all that close to you, I would hate to let one pass because I didnt have enough gun to reach out and touch him.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

You need to shoot a centerfire round for consistent clean kills.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I got this the other day. Browning A Bolt, bull barrel in 223 wssm


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

check out the bullets.

30/06 on the left, 22/250 center, and 223 wssm on the right


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

hey buck i bet i could put a pellet air rifle in youre hands and you would kill any thing that passes by lol what do you think u wana bet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------

